# more pics.



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

added more pics of my car and edited some when i had a full detail since it's going to be sunny for the whole week.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like it, looks good. You have put a lot of work into your car I didnt notice so much. What are you looking into doing next?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean 200 u got there.... KEEP IT LIKE THAT!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i really don't know what to do next, maybe another sparco seat for my girl, some 15" konig heliums, i really don't know as of this time. but i'm keeping the outside like that, no kits or nothin' that would compromise the otherwise oem look.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i redid 90% of my site with better pics and more useful content, please check it out. TIA :thumbup:


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice 200SX bro... keep it clean.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

so fresh and so clean :thumbup:


----------

